# New Pigeon owner needs help



## gardyard (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello all!

I recently adopted four homing pigeons from a moving friend of a friend who had nowhere else to leave them. They are currently kept in a huge cage, and I have read multiple care sheets. I also received tips from my friend.

Based on their behaviors, it seems that there are two pairs. However, one pair is super aggressive.

The male of this "mean" pair constantly follows the other male around and guards all of the feeding areas. He pecks the other pair fiercely, pulls feathers out, and will simply not stop terrorizing them. It is not a nice sight  I don't know what to do about this. The "mean" male will not let them nest or rest despite the fact that there are 6 nesting boxes. At some points it seems he is almost pecking the others' eyes out. The "nice" pair simply tries to stay out of sight while getting as much food as they can. I just feel really bad.

I know that he is not a "mean" pigeon, I'm just flustered and can't think of a better way to describe it at the moment.

Please, if anybody has any guidance or tips, I would love to hear them.

Thank you,

GD


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

how big it the cage


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

seanG said:


> how big it the cage


Good question. They may not have enough room.
A picture would be great.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Simple divide huge cage into two until and if they settle down. Pigeons are territorial and moving cage to new location brings to new space claims.


----------



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

I have run into this myself, my breeding pair just started "attacking" their baby and I had to get a new cage for him. They have two little ones in there with them and I thought that was why but I cant let them all out at the same time because they will follow their older baby around outside too. Why are they doing this, as the older baby is leaving them alone? I do have a new home for the baby I'm just waiting for them to get a cage big enough.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

All you have to do is divide the cage in half. You can get some wire at any hardware store, and some will cut off just a foot or so for you. Try offering each of them a small wicker basket or similar container to nest in, and some nesting materials such as shredded newspaper, or straw if they're outside. If they are outdoors, make sure the wire is 1/4" on the cage as otherwise rats, mice, raccoons, etc. can have access to them. Depending on your weather, you can build a temporary aviary for them out of proper wire and PVC piping, which is cheap.  Make sure to offer them red grit as many new pigeon owners don't know this. Good luck!


----------



## Annarose (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you Mary Jane,

I am thinking of turning my porch into a fly zone for them too so your ideas will help there too. I just need to find a way for people to get in and out while keeping the birds in, Like a kinda screened in screen door, but the landlord will let me. having two cages help I think they will be too small if I tried to divide them in half. I just love them to death and my kids are learning so much! even my 5 year old pitches in and helps daily.


----------

